# ISO Blizzard power hitch 1 vehicle side wiring



## Yoop3r (Oct 21, 2019)

hey guys,
I really am in need of the whole truck side wiring harness for a ph1 plow. Mine is an 8611 but I don’t think it matters. Let me know if anyone has an extra one laying around

Thanks


----------

